# 2018 X2 Xdrive hesitating on acceleration



## Llp (Apr 26, 2019)

I had a great 340i, but due to all of my driving I had to trade it in to get the best value. Since some new work areas require me to drive into mountains and it***8217;s weather (snow and ice), I bought the X2 Xdrive. Even while test driving the car I noted it***8217;s hesitation, but I was told that***8217;s because I was dropping down in performance. Stupid me bought the car.... only to find out the car does have a hesitation factor! I have had 3 near accidents due to its hesitation. The dealership looked at the data that the car collects and says it is fine. I continue to complain! Now a rep from SC is coming down to drive it. So not pleased with this car. It also has a rough idle, as if the car will stall (it doesn***8217;t) when you roll yo a stop. The tack remains the the same with this, at around 850-950, so I can***8217;t video it. I have videoed the car with the hesitation (about 35 videos) . Any suggestions ?! I want to trade the car back without loosing $$.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Llp said:


> Any suggestions ?!


Maybe posting here instead of the Performance Center Delivery forum?


----------

